# Intel 3945 wifi missing in lspci output

## TomasV

I've replaced the RT2860 wifi (mini pci-e card) with an Intel 3945ABG. In Windows XP it works like a charm, but in Linux I can't get it to work. Actually I don't even see it in "lspci" output - I'm quite sure it was listed there when I booted first time after replacing the cards (there was a wlan1 interface), but no luck since then.

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E Ethernet Controller (rev b0)
```

I've even tried to make it work with the vanilla 2.6.37 sources, still the same. I can modprobe the iwl3945 module, but the interface does not come up for some reason  :Sad: 

```
iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, in-tree:s

iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2010 Intel Corporation
```

I've tried to run lshw, but it does not list the card either.

Any ideas how this can happen and how to fix it?

----------

## charles17

Did you check sys-apps/lshw if it gets listed?

```
*-pci:0

     description: PCI bridge

     product: 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1

     vendor: Intel Corporation

     physical id: 1c

     bus info: pci@0000:00:1c.0

     version: 01

     width: 32 bits

     clock: 33MHz

     capabilities: pci pciexpress msi pm normal_decode bus_master cap_list

     resources: ioport:7000(size=4096) memory:e8000000-e80fffff ioport:e8600000(size=2097152)

   *-network

        description: Wireless interface

        product: PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection

        vendor: Intel Corporation

        physical id: 0

        bus info: pci@0000:08:00.0

        logical name: wlan0

        version: 02

        serial: 00:1b:77:b1:c8:8e

        width: 32 bits

        clock: 33MHz

        capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list ethernet physical wireless

        configuration: broadcast=yes driver=iwl3945 driverversion=2.6.36-gentoo-r5 firmware=15.32.2.9 ip=192.168.178.72 latency=0 link=yes multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11abg

        resources: irq:16 memory:e8000000-e8000fff

```

----------

## TomasV

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> Did you check sys-apps/lshw if it gets listed?

 

Sometimes yes, sometimes no. If it shows, then it works just fine (I can bring it up, run wpa_supplicant and dhcpcd and it works). But it's rather rare - in most cases it's not listed anywhere (lspci, lshw, dmesg, ...). I thought it might be a rfkill issue, but it shows just "hcid" in such cases, so it's not possible to turn on the wlan interface.

I'm thinking about a hw issue because I've noticed s similar behaviour in Windows XP too (it's a dual-boot machine). I thought it works fine in Windows but it obviously does not. It seems like the first start succeeds and when the machine is rebooted it fails for some reason (cold contact?). The card is used, so this might happen. OTOH once it starts fine, it works fine until the machine is rebooted.

----------

